# Heuer Stopwatch Can-Am



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Folks,I acquired today this beauty.It needs to be serviced but the case is made by plastic nad obviously I don`t see any gaps or screws that would show me whether it can be opened.Some thoughts?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Image doesn't work. Bad times.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

http://postimage.org/image/a0un4l3z5/


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

oh hell. Did they make it out of lego?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahah.It`s a rare piece.


----------

